# طريقة تصنيع الورنيش



## yehia1 (20 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم

​



ارجو من اخوانى الاعضاء الكرام فى المنتدى مساعدتى فى الطريقة التى يصنع بها الورنيش او الملمع ( البوهيه ) للاحذية الجلدية و المواد التى يتكون منها وطريقة خلطها و تصنيعها و كذلك طريقة تصنيع الورنيش ( السائل ) و المواد الحافظة التى توضع به..​
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eyadamk (24 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم .... اذا قصدك بالورنيش البوية أو الدهانات يمكن ضالتك في الملف المرفق ...


----------



## هادي20 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابوتيم (31 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## ابوتيم (31 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو المساعدة في كيفية صناعة طلاء الهمروك الصناعي.


----------



## Guapo10 (6 يناير 2011)

Mééééééééééérciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii <3


----------



## drmahmoud4 (16 يناير 2011)

مشكور أخي الغالي على هذا الموضوع الجميل وهل تستطيع أفادتنا بالصناعات الدوائية لوتكرمت.


----------



## عصفور الشمال (18 يناير 2011)

لك منّا الشكر ومن الله حسن الجزاء على نشر المعرفة .


----------



## gasm elsid (14 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Egypt_mahmoud (12 يناير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## ahmedfahem (13 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## fransis (13 فبراير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## khaledamin (13 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك علي المعلومات


----------



## كيميائيه1 (15 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Egypt_mahmoud (28 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخى الكريم 
بالنسبة للورنيش الملمع للأخشاب فهو يتكون أساسا من ألكيد + هارد ريزن + مذيب هادى+ مجففات 
بالنسبة لورنيش الأحذية فهو يتكون اساسا من مذيب طيار + زيوت طبيعية مثل اللانولين + مجففات + لون + شمع + جلايكولات
أما النسب فتكون حسب التكلفة أو المواصفات القياسية 
أرجو أن أكون ساعدتك ولو بالقليل


----------



## pvcppr (9 فبراير 2013)

اتمنى مما لديه خبره ان يشرح لى مكونات وطرقه صناعة السلكون الصناعى المستخدم فى لصق الزجاج


----------



## ليلي روز (12 مارس 2013)

لك الشكر الجزيل على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## أنا فارس (3 مايو 2013)

مشكورين


----------



## وائل العسيلى (12 مايو 2014)

كيف يمكن الاستفادة من الكملكة فى تلميع الاحزية مع الحفاظ على الجلد من التشقق


----------



## reda hamdoune (24 سبتمبر 2014)

كيف يصنع ملمع الرخام وشكرا لك


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (12 أبريل 2015)

شكرا جزيلا لكل من اضاف معلومات ليستفيد منها الجميع


----------



## أيهم سلمان (3 سبتمبر 2017)

ليه تعزر فتح الملف


----------



## أيهم سلمان (3 سبتمبر 2017)

أفيدونا في تركيبة معجونة الستوكو أنا عندي معمل دهانات


----------



## أيهم سلمان (3 سبتمبر 2017)

أفيدونا بتركيبة معجونة الستوكو جزاكم الله خير


----------



## أيهم سلمان (3 سبتمبر 2017)

أفيدونا بمعجونة الستوكو الله يجزيكن الخير


----------



## zeema2005 (15 أبريل 2018)

بارك الله فيك اخي eyadamk


----------



## amgadtop (6 مايو 2018)

شكررا


----------



## amgadtop (6 مايو 2018)

ممكن حضرتك طريقه تحضير معجون بلاستك اقتصادي بالخطوات والنسب ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------

